# Weekly Wed. Ride in Palos Verdes



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

I want to start a regular group ride on Wednesday mornings @ 7:00 am leaving from Malaga Cove. I ride the Doctor's Ride on Sat & Sun and ride by myself on Wed and Fri. I would rather ride with others because I have the tendancy to wear myself out when I ride alone. I need to tone it down slightly as I have been feeling overtrained. My wednesday ride is anywhere from 40-60 miles usually with multiple climbs up the different sides of the Palos Verdes Pennisula. I would be willing to do a little less but probably not more as the rest of the day is devoted to work and I can't be too burnt out. I want a group where people will regroup but not wait for more than 3-5 min. I am the type who likes to keep moving. I generally ride at 20-25 mph in the flats and climb anywhere from 10-15 mph on average. If you are interested please give me a shout.


----------

